# Latest Batson-Eye Candy



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a littel eye candy. My latest Batson. It is an 822.5 designed for drop shotting and to keep my son from ever beating me on the Largemouths again. LOL It is a sweet maching. The weave is 7 layers,78x106 threads and only about 14 hours which aint bad for something with all that action. The tiger is a 3 thread under Orange, Yellow and Blue with 3 thread over with two sacrificials leaving the red.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Doc. 

If that is the RX8+ 822.5? He will most definitely have his hands full trying to out fish you!

That is one awesome blank!!

Steve Gardner

Vibronics Custom Rods


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

That's sweet Doc! Your attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Doc I love that weave and have to get that pattern from you. Very cool Tiger too.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Nice*

Doc that sure is an awesome pc of work. That tiger wrap is great. As for Candy well she's nice too.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Great detail in the bass, Doc. Lily pads and outlined gills, very, very cool. The trim detail on the guidewrap and tie-offs works perfect in those colors too. Your tiger pics in the sunlight always come out good. That one must really "move" in person. Sorta reminds me of orange sherbet.......Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is beautiful Doc! I agree with Jim on the detail in the bass and the tiger too,,,the more you look the more you see! I am currently fishing the RX7 822.5 and it is an incredible blank. The weight is good, but the balance is even better! Your son is in trouble! haha Thanks Doc for sharing it.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doc, if you can get Steve's eye candy to model with your eye candy I'd be a very happy man (lol). Great work on the rod Mark.


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Amazing work as always, Doc. That weave is as crisp as they come and your tiger is awesome. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Doc, I have been doing the tiger wraps, but I am have problems getting the large "wavy" effect. Is your under wrap real loose? Or is it packed? I have been followng your wrwpe here and on Rod Buidler for a while. Great wraps and weaves.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi John. I wrap about the same tightness I do with guides. Things i Might be doing different? Well I see this a lot in 3 thread underwraps. when I burnish I like to go one direction then turn the rod a little and then go the other direction. Seems to accentuate the angle of the thread. Also I tend to do some light burnishing on the over wrap. Hope this helps. I just did about 20 test tigers and an new twist but not sure I should post it all and burn everyone out. If you are interested let me know and I can email some to you


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Doc. Yes I would like to see your tiger wraps. I have been wrapping for 30 years off and on. I retired 5 years ago and was going to wraprods as a fulltime "hobby", but I had an unexpected life mate - Arithertis. It is in my hands and limits my dexterity. The tiger wraps are easier for me to do than cross wraps.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry, my email is [email protected] .


----------

